# Flying bugs keeps hitting windows at night (when lights are on)



## ehoez

i have a problem at night when my bedroom (or any room) window is on, bugs just keep constantlly keeps hitting it (flying into it). over and over.. its driving me crazy, lol..

What can i do to stop them?

anything from the homedepot/lowes type stores?



some look like the ones above in the pic, but some are much larger.


----------



## derf36

oh my, that's nasty. I don't have any advice just sympathy. 

Where do you live?


----------



## ehoez

derf36 said:


> oh my, that's nasty. I don't have any advice just sympathy.
> 
> Where do you live?


 
lol, Thanks.


Atlanta. GA


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Turn off the lights
Or use shades
all I got


----------



## zpm

Turn off the lights? :laughing:

Can you tack up some screen material on the outside of the window frame? The bugs will bounce off the screen so you won't hear them.


----------



## ehoez

they crawl around the windows with screens.. and they even craw under the window and get inside the house..


----------



## diy'er on LI

what's on the other side of the windows? large shrubs? other plants?

Maybe they're drawn en masse to that area becuase of the plants, and then drawn to the windows because of the lights? 

treat the shrubs?

if there isn't anything substantial growing near the windows, I'm at a complete loss with what you can do.....


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Bug zapper ?
Mount it away from the house


----------



## Tom3982s

*Solar Shades*

I live in the woods. I have this issue. If you want your windows open and curtains drawn, Custom fit solar shades will keep them from getting in and hitting the window....


----------

